# winter



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

what are the best, to put my box for this winter. . A bucket of winshield washer or pretone ? my wife dosen't like when i take my shower with my tool.

thx


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

A new wife. :yes::jester:


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

what are the best to put my tool on ? preston with water, winshield washer. or i wash every day ?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Washing them would be ideal. I've never soaked my tools in anything but water.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

killerjune said:


> what are the best, to put my box for this winter. . A bucket of winshield washer or pretone ? my wife dosen't like when i take my shower with my tool.
> 
> thx


Depends on what type of taper you are. There are those that like to keep their tools spotless, like "Cazna the clean":whistling2:. Then there's tapers like me, who are not concerned about them being spotless.

I just keep my angle heads, roller head, applicators and my boxes in a tool box like the one in the pic. keep the boxes with the wheels pointing down(not blades down) in about a inch of water. You just half to keep the tools damp, not totally submersed in water. B/c there is minimal water, it will defrost fast if you can put it by a heat source right away. (heat source being vehicle heater, job site heater, or bring them in your house every night).

If your looking for something safe to soak them in, my GUESS would be the winter windshield washer fluid. Maybe do a google search on it first though, to be safe. :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The big snow storm ..:whistling2: Won't much to It !!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....:yes:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I love watching/listening to ppl freak out about snow... I live in PA, sometimes we get nailed sometimes it's just enough to make things a mess. We also have the worst roads in the nation, per truckers. 

When I bought my truck, I went 4x4 for a reason, when I put tires on it, I went all terrain for a reason! I see so many ppl complaining about snow and they are driving little sport coupes with summer tires. For God's sake, at least put snow tires on, twits!


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Even though I live in a land that is covered in ice and snow for half the year it never fails that on the first day of snow everyone turns retarded, they somehow completely forget how to drive in snow and there are accidents everywhere. 

The next couple days should be interesting, it's been melting a lot today, even rained a bit and it's supposed to drop to -30 by tomorrow night.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

WTF yesterday it was melting, and right now it's -38 with the wind

If you go by Fahrenheit that's almost a 70° temp drop over night. 
I can't wait to go to Cali and get the f out of here


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

the kids are home from school today because it to cold to go outside -32 with the wind today...4 days this year...this is nuts. last night the roads were closed


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I got home this evening and the whif asked me how I liked her new flag.

I said ..Honey ..Can you find one of those that says ''FCK Winter!''


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Happy Equinox!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Winter has always been our busier months. I dont mind it


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Our winter is probably like spring for most lol. Only thing that sucks is that we cant get heat on in our houses. Also, I know this is an old thread but just in case I wouldn't suggest windshield wiper fluid to put boxes in as it contains methanol which is very corrosive to rubber/gaskets.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I got home this evening and the whif asked me how I liked her new flag.
> 
> I said ..Honey ..Can you find one of those that says ''FCK Winter!''


Here ya go Moore









I know this was posted on he somewhere before but oh well.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Winter has always been our busier months.


Same here Chris .. I Just don't care for the winter months. Guess It's the Florida boy In me! The slowest time for me the last 3 years has been The month of August ...Not sure why! It's nice to have a week off sometimes. But that 2nd week Is depressing !


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Same here Chris .. I Just don't care for the winter months. Guess It's the Florida boy In me! The slowest time for me the last 3 years has been The month of August ...Not sure why! It's nice to have a week off sometimes. But that 2nd week Is depressing !


 I hear ya. I moved to Idaho when I was 15 , born and raised in Southern Ca. . I didnt even own a coat. I have gotten used to it and we most always have snow on Christmas:thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Here we go again. 8" to 14" yet to come. Lows in the single digits all week.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Fun fact. It snows in Albuquerque every year.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

chris said:


> I hear ya. I moved to Idaho when I was 15 , born and raised in Southern Ca. . I didnt even own a coat. I have gotten used to it and we most always have snow on Christmas:thumbsup:


Plus those Snake River hoodies are warm as hell.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Nick Harmon said:


> Fun fact. It snows in Albuquerque every year.


Dang, Nick, guess I'll be unpacking my bags now.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Damn Mike!! Ya'll catching hell up there !! 



Keep It up there!! :whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Damn Mike!! Ya'll catching hell up there !!
> 
> Keep It up there!! :whistling2:


12" since yesterday morning. Supposed to hit 0° tomorrow night.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> 12" since yesterday morning. Supposed to hit 0° tomorrow night.


I hate the winter! [for you and me!]


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I hate the winter! [for you and me!]


 
Wunda if dem Australians export sunny warm days


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh, man! After last winter i dont like the snow any more. Get the chains and tow straps back out.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Wunda if dem Australians export sunny warm days


Yep, but I think they're made in China.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

mld said:


> Yep, but I think they're made in China.


keep that between the 2 of us \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\gaz may burn up

ever wunda if caz is gaz s other brother caz is caz


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Wunda if dem Australians export sunny warm days


Supposed to be 38 deg c here Friday, you can have some of that if you want it. It is not even summer yet .


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Supposed to be 38 deg c here Friday, you can have some of that if you want it. It is not even summer yet .


and I hate that when I work-especially because.... mud becomes crust


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gazman said:


> Supposed to be 38 deg c here Friday, you can have some of that if you want it. It is not even summer yet .


 Wow, and 27 days before solstice. 38c is 100.4f and is air conditioning weather.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sure is going to be a hot summer for us, bush fires already. But I sure admire you blokes that endure your winters, I for one would be packing my bags and doing the bolt.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

This was taken October 4 up here in Canada


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

where the &^%& is the Global Warming ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Colder than a witches titty here tonight! Winter sucks !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A drywall finishers toes should never be cold!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

At least we don't live in Buffalo, eh Moore?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Projected to get around 70", good 'ol lake effect!


----------

